# severum fry!



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

So, after selling all my domesticated severums, i decided i would try breading the wilds!

In my 70 gallon tank, i have 2 wild columbians and 2 wild rotkeils. I did a water change last weekend, and i saw fry today!

Although i was hoping my rotkeils would breed, the columbians beat them to it! They are the only severum that are mouth brooders, that must be why i caught it so late. I estamate about 200 fry at the moment 

Now, i need sugesgions. What should i be doing with the fry? I have bread other north amercian cichlids before, And when i did i moved the parents out after about a month. BUT, i dont know if i should grow these little guys out. Is there any interest in them out there? 

As well as this, what should i be doing with the rotkeils? I am still hoping to get a breed from them, they controle half the tank still and are digging, if i want the columbian fry to grow out should i move the rotkeils?

Thanks for any info you can share! I do know there arnt many wild severum keepers out there, especially columbians. Although a cool fish, they are often over looked because they dont usually make it across the border, and people would rather have rotkeils 

Alex

OH! and please dont ask for pics! This tank was set up for breeding them, not for show! I havnt scraped the glass of algae in about 3 weeks and the lights are very dim


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Alex!!
Good luck with the grow out!!
Cheers!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Congratz Alex!!
> Good luck with the grow out!!
> Cheers!!


Thanks don! Oh and i found your other pleco to, i sent you a pm


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

way to go Alex..
i don't even know what a columbian sevrum looks like.LOL


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> way to go Alex..
> i don't even know what a columbian sevrum looks like.LOL


You can see em on wednesday 

They look kinda like a cross between a red severum and a green severum.
Green base red dots.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> You can see em on wednesday
> 
> They look kinda like a cross between a red severum and a green severum.
> Green base red dots.


great can't wait to see them.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Now, can you get your severum mama to phone my bolivian ram mama and tell her not to snack on the eggs?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Rotkeils are doing a mating dance  

I thought i would hunt for more info on mouth brooders. I know africans do this, but they often dont release there fry untill they are to big. These guys dont have them in there mouth unless they get defencive. 

Are there any other south american cichlids that are mouth brooders? Does any one have experience in raising fry?

Alex


----------

